# Family watches as python snatches joey in backyard



## Fuscus (Dec 30, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-30-2009
*Source:* http://www.news.com.au

A FAMILY watched in horror as a python living in their backyard ate a young wallaby while its mum kicked and scratched the snake in vain to save the joey.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

> The python quickly retreated to a hole on the property where the family lives.


 
The family lives in a hole? Must be related to Saddam!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2009)

Watched in Horror? they must have not had a camera with them.... yes, witnessing such an event without a camera would cause flashbacks throughout your whole life


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Watched in Horror? they must have not had a camera with them.... yes, witnessing such an event without a camera would cause flashbacks throughout your whole life



Reminds me of last weekend. I was utterly horrified after seeing a very large Tiger Snake. My partner was driving, I yelled "STOP!" and she said "Why?" I splurted out "SNAKE! SNAKE!" and she just kept driving, saying we were in a hurry and it wasn't a particularly safe place to stop the car. I was gasping for breath in shock, disbelief and grief for the next few minutes. I think I'm still suffering from it


----------



## Serpentes (Dec 30, 2009)

That was unacceptable spouse behaviour, Sdaji. You need to either upgrade your partner or do all the driving 

Snake down your very own hole without a camera? Horrifying.


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 30, 2009)

that photo is totally a four metre scrub python -.-"


----------



## melgalea (Dec 30, 2009)

so were are the photos of the mother kangaroo ATTACKING the snake LOL. what load of crap.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 30, 2009)

The irony is the family probably 'watched in horror" as the baby 'roo was eaten and then went in and tucked into some veal or lamb!


----------



## Weezer (Dec 30, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> The family lives in a hole? Must be related to Saddam!



maybe they just meant Ipswich.:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 30, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> The irony is the family probably 'watched in horror" as the baby 'roo was eaten and then went in and tucked into some veal or lamb!




:lol: :lol: hehe so true!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 30, 2009)

says the pythons gonna be captured. what for? what reason could they possibly have, thats good.


----------



## otomix (Dec 30, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> The irony is the family probably 'watched in horror" as the baby 'roo was eaten and then went in and tucked into some veal or lamb!



lol, or Kanga Bangers.


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

hahaha classic 
'The 4m scrub python ambushed a group of wallabies' 

that looks to at least be 6m in the pic 
the snake must have lost its camoflaged hat after the ambush... or maybe it was trenched in or a trap door attack Viet cong style... 

They were probably drinking Real McCoy or Woodstock Bourbon in their Hole at the time - definately sounds like Ipswich

Horrific all right!!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Reminds me of last weekend. I was utterly horrified after seeing a very large Tiger Snake. My partner was driving, I yelled "STOP!" and she said "Why?" I splurted out "SNAKE! SNAKE!" and she just kept driving, saying we were in a hurry and it wasn't a particularly safe place to stop the car. I was gasping for breath in shock, disbelief and grief for the next few minutes. I think I'm still suffering from it



Thats what you get for going out with a "normal" person... ( I married one you know!)


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Dec 30, 2009)

umm..go figure! Cairns again!...looking for any type of hype to get in the media,must be a very lonely place!..last week it was a Man eating brown tree snake who cornered 2 human babies so their mother could not reach them...


----------



## RemoverAccount (Dec 30, 2009)

haha must be related to the scrubbie that ambushes groups of wallabies... 

brings to mind the horror in 'attack of the killer tomatoes'

im not going to Cairns now (or Ipswich)


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Thats what you get for going out with a "normal" person... ( I married one you know!)



Admittedly, if you take a step back and look at the situation from a "normal" person's viewpoint, she did make the valid arguments of it being dangerous to stop, me having seen hundreds of wild Tiger Snakes already, and me having the opportunity to see my own Tigers later the same day. It was also pointed out that it was a drab, ugly one. Obviously, we are right and the rest of the world is wrong, but you can see how they might have difficulty understanding us. On the other hand, reptile people are all insane, I don't know why anyone would want to be partnered with one!

Serpentes: I do 95% of the driving, but I think you're right, it's clearly not enough. You know, the last time we saw a snake on the road, I stopped, got out, had a look, and she refused to get out of the car! Not that she is scared of snakes (it wasn't in any way a scarey snake either), but again had valid arguments; "Another Blindsnake? It's just a worm! It's going to look as much like a worm as the last one! It's stupid!"... and yeah, I suppose she was right, Blindsnakes are pretty boring after your first one :lol:

Next time it will probably be a Small-eyed Snake and not even I will want to bother looking :lol:


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Dec 30, 2009)

This exact same thing happened in Kuringai last year....I thought it was the same people but they havent released the pics....except it was a diamond python, not a scrubbie of course....apparently the python snatched the joey from the mothers pouch...:shock:

The kids and wife looked on in horror and the husband shot the whole fascinating episode with the camera.....the pics are great!! we dont get to see things like this very often.....


----------



## Serpentor (Dec 30, 2009)

why are the people in these stories always 'worried for their kids'? 

alarmist scum.


----------



## Harmony67 (Dec 30, 2009)

They are afraid their kids will want one.


----------

